# My Dwarfs gouts from Czech:)



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 9, 2018)

These are some of the Czech goats I have, I hope you like them...


----------



## Baymule (Jan 9, 2018)

They look short, stocky and well built. They remind me of the Norwegian Dwarfs in this country. I like their colors.

You have some very nice animals, it is easy to tell that you love all your animals and place a high importance on their health and well being.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 9, 2018)

Baymule said:


> They look short, stocky and well built. They remind me of the Norwegian Dwarfs in this country. I like their colors.
> 
> You have some very nice animals, it is easy to tell that you love all your animals and place a high importance on their health and well being.


I think you mean Nigerian Dwarfs 

Lovely goats @kuwaiti-90 
Are those goat Nigerian Dwarf goats? 
Do you milk them? 

I raise Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## AClark (Jan 9, 2018)

I like the little "appaloosa" colored one, that's a neat color!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 9, 2018)

This one looks like a "Pygmy". 
They all look lovely, healthy, and well cared for!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 9, 2018)

They look more like Pygmy's than Nigerian Dwarf
They do look nice


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 9, 2018)

OneFineAcre said:


> They look more like Pygmy's than Nigerian Dwarf
> They do look nice


I thought the same thing, but then I remembered some of the pics of the first Nigerians that were brought to the US. If I remember right they looked a bit different than the Nigerians we know today.


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 10, 2018)

Baymule said:


> They look short, stocky and well built. They remind me of the Norwegian Dwarfs in this country. I like their colors.
> 
> You have some very nice animals, it is easy to tell that you love all your animals and place a high importance on their health and well being.



Yes, we care about our special animals and give them full care, because they are our responsibility and we must take care of them wholeheartedly.
We fear that God will get her something from diseases or lack of eating and drinking.


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 10, 2018)

Goat Whisperer said:


> I think you mean Nigerian Dwarfs
> 
> Lovely goats @kuwaiti-90
> Are those goat Nigerian Dwarf goats?
> ...




Lovely goat, and I loved it.

Frankly, the goats that I have are mixed between Czech and American breeds. Father American breeds, Czech breeds mother.
But mostly by the Czech breeds.

We do not milk them, because milk is a bit small enough for their small baby .


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 10, 2018)

AClark said:


> I like the little "appaloosa" colored one, that's a neat color!



hello ..
There are many colors and many other colors,There are new born in beautiful colors.


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 10, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> This one looks like a "Pygmy".
> They all look lovely, healthy, and well cared for!




Thank you for the beautiful compliment, yes we care about it well.Originally they are not (Pygmy) but they are almost the same form and differ in breeds.


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 10, 2018)

OneFineAcre said:


> They look more like Pygmy's than Nigerian Dwarf
> They do look nice



heellllo...

Yes, it is close to the Nigerian breeds, but it is much smaller than them.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jan 10, 2018)

Are your goats pets?  Or do you use the males for meat? If you eat goat meat, how do you prepare it?  Any recipes?


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 10, 2018)

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Are your goats pets?  Or do you use the males for meat? If you eat goat meat, how do you prepare it?  Any recipes?



Yes, to me and to some of my friends too. Yes we eat the meat of male ones.
There are many ways to cook it, grilled, fried, inside the oven with vegetables. It can be a large or small cut and sometimes full.

Recipes for eating too much meat, and spices and sauces many.


----------

